# Betriebsartenwahlschalter



## stevenn (15 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

über dieses Thema wurde schon oft geschrieben, aber nicht genau über mein Problem.
Ich würde die Betriebsart gerne über die Software am Bildschirm auswählen können.
Sprich, ohne Hardwareschalter.
Die Bedienung wäre natürlich nur mit Passwort möglich.

Seht ihr da Probleme?
In der MRL 1.2.5 steht ja: _
Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die
die Nutzung bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise
beschränkt werden kann._
Das würde per Passwort funktionieren.


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2016)

Ich werfe mal meine eigene Meinung in den Raum:

Betriebsart "Hand" und "Automatik" über die HMI anzuwählen finde ich soweit OK und normal - auch ohne Passwort. 
Vorrausgesetzt, das beide Betriebsarten nur Funktionen erlauben die bei aktiven Sicherheitseinrichtungen passieren.

Kommst Du jetzt in die sog. 4. Betriebsart oder einrichten mit offener Schutztür... dann sieht das ganze wieder anders aus.

Fräsmaschinenhersteller wie z.B. DMG lösen das ganze wie folgt:

Betriebsart 4 ist Standardmässig gesperrt.
Wenn das jemand nutzen will muss er einen Wisch unterschreiben der DMG von jeder Schuld befreit (Details kenne ich da nicht - ist irgendwas mit besonderem Risikoübergang auf Betreiber).
Dann gibt es einen Dongle für die 4. Betriebsart (Sowas wie die Euchner-Ident-Systeme bei VW und Co).

Erst mit diesem sind dann Funktionen bei offener Schutztür mit Zustimmtaster freigeschaltet.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## stevenn (15 Februar 2016)

vielleicht als Ergänzung. Ich bin im Sondermaschinenbau und typische Betriebsarten sind Rüsten, Normalbetrieb und Sonderbetrieb (Zugang mit Zustimmtaster, SLS usw.).zwischen diesen Betriebsarten würde der SoftwareBetriebsartenwahlschalter schalten


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> vielleicht als Ergänzung. Ich bin im Sondermaschinenbau und typische Betriebsarten sind Rüsten, Normalbetrieb und Sonderbetrieb (Zugang mit Zustimmtaster, SLS usw.).zwischen diesen Betriebsarten würde der SoftwareBetriebsartenwahlschalter schalten



Solange die Betriebsarten-Umschaltung nicht Bestandteil einer Sicherheitsfunktion ist, ist die Umschaltung per HMI problemlos.
Bei so Dingen wie SLS wird es aber schwierig.
Üblicherweise erfolgt dann die Anwahl der Sonderbetriebsart über das HMI und zur Freigabe wird dann ein Schlüsselschalter oder ein sicheres elektronisches System (Euchner, Pilz, usw.) genutzt.
Ich sehe es so:
Lässt es sich in der Sistema eingeben und rechnen -> kein Problem.
Lässt es nicht rechnen -> Finger weg.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (15 Februar 2016)

Hallo, hier kannst Du dazu Informationen finden und es gibt einige C-Normen die einen PLr vorgeben.
http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...mationsblaetter/073_FBHM-BetriebsartenWZM.pdf
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


----------



## stevenn (16 Februar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> vielleicht als Ergänzung. Ich bin im Sondermaschinenbau und typische Betriebsarten sind Rüsten, Normalbetrieb und Sonderbetrieb (Zugang mit Zustimmtaster, SLS usw.).zwischen diesen Betriebsarten würde der SoftwareBetriebsartenwahlschalter schalten


also C-Normen gibt es für meine Anlagen nicht.


----------



## stevenn (16 Februar 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, hier kannst Du dazu Informationen finden und es gibt einige C-Normen die einen PLr vorgeben.
> http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...mationsblaetter/073_FBHM-BetriebsartenWZM.pdf
> http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


kenne ich schon, aber danke.
in dem rep 0713 steht: 
Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahlmittel ersetzt werden,
z. B. eine Eingabeeinheit mit Zugriffscode, der die Nutzung
bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Perso-
nenkreise beschränkt. Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, dass die
Anforderungen an die hierfür eingesetzten sicherheitsrelevanten
Stromkreise vergleichbar sicher sein müssen.

Zur Erklärung meiner Maschinen. Also ich bin im Sondermaschinenbau und die verkauften Maschinen sind Einzelanfertigungen. sprich, beim Kunden gibt es dann nur z.B. nur 5 Bediener. Also nicht wie eine Fräsmaschine, die jeder einfach einschalten könnte. Bei unseren Maschinen braucht man schon ein Passwort um den PC (Steuerung) zu starten. 

Hinter der kommunikation zwischen Steuerung und Sicherheitssteuerung wäre natürlich ein bestimmter Ablauf vorgesehen. Bediener sagt über Steuerung "Rüsten", die Sicherheitssteuerung fragt den Bediener nochmal, ist "Rüsten" gewünscht und derjenige muss nochmal Bestätigen. Könntet ihr euch so einen Ablauf vorstellen?


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Sondermaschinen schließen C-Normen nicht aus, aber Du kennst Dich ja bestens aus.
Und den Stand der Technik kennst Du ja auch, also dann entweder Anwenden oder eben nicht!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2016)

@StevennDas Verfahren ist nicht das Problem sondern der Nachweis der Sicherheit.
Alles was du nicht rechnen kannst, wird schwierig.
Stellt sich die Frage ob sich der Aufwand lohnt ...


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (17 Februar 2016)

ich kann eure Einwände nachvollziehen. Nur stellt sich hier für mich die Frage, ob wir nun alles nach der 13849 oder vergleichbare Normen machen müssen.
Prinzipiell muss man ja keine Normen einhalten.Ich kann auch Sicherheitsfunktionen 3- oder 4-kanalig aufbauen, diese Sicherheit kann ich auch mit keiner Norm nachweisen. Mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand kann man aber sagen, das etwas was 3-kanalig aufgebaut wird, höchstwahrscheinlich noch sicherer ist als ein 2-kanaliger Aufbau. Unsere Sicherheitsnormen hören halt bei 2-kanaligkeit auf. wenn ich jetzt ein Verfahren entwickle, das nach gesundem Menschenverstand sicher ist ( ich aber mit keiner Norm vernünftig nachweisen kann), dann ist das doch ähnlich. 
Ich will doch keine Norm umgehen, ich kann nur z.B. die 13849-2 hier nicht anwenden.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Februar 2016)

Nochmals:Wie führst du den Nachweis der Sicherheit?
Du kannst natürlich einen Dienstleister wie z.B. den TÜV beauftragen und dir ein Gutachten beauftragen.


Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht eben nicht 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (18 Februar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nochmals:Wie führst du den Nachweis der Sicherheit?
> Du kannst natürlich einen Dienstleister wie z.B. den TÜV beauftragen und dir ein Gutachten beauftragen.
> Gesunder Menschenverstand reicht eben nicht
> Gruß
> Dieter


und da bin ich anderer Meinung. Was macht denn dann der vom TÜV? der schaut sich das an und entscheidet auch nach gesundem Menschenverstand.
Gesunder Menschenverstand schließt bei mir natürlich eine FMEA mit ein.
Nur weil etwas mit einer Norm nicht abgedeckt wird, heißt das doch nicht, das ich ein Verfahren nicht verwenden darf.


----------



## MasterOhh (18 Februar 2016)

Wenn BG und TÜV unsere Anlagen begutachten, werfen die nicht einen Blick in die Berechnungen. Die Risikoanalyse, Gefahrenbeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung wird nur kurz durchgeblättert. Da interessieren auch nur die offensichtlichen Gefahrenstellen und ob die Schutzmaßnahmen nach techn. Sachverstand und Erfahrungswerten ausreichend sind. 
Selbst bei den Ex-Schutz Abnahmen, wo der Prüfer wirklich fast alle Betriebsmittel und Erdungs-Punkte begutachtet, hat sich noch nie jemand für die Berechnungen zu den eigensicheren Stromkreisen interessiert.

Der ganze Papierstapel wird erst gebraucht, wenn man sich vor Gericht streiten muss und wirklich jedes Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird. Aber wenn das Sicherheitskonzept stimmig ist, kommt es ja garnicht so weit, weil die Anlage sicher ist auch wenn es nicht explizit in Zahlen gefasst werden kann.

@Blockmove
Wir haben externe Gutachten zu unseren Anlagen anfertigen lassen (TÜV / Dekra). Die waren von der Qualität und Umfang ala "Hätten wir auch selber machen können". Die reiten auch nur auf den offensichtlichen Sachen herum.


----------



## Safety (19 Februar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich kann eure Einwände nachvollziehen. Nur stellt sich hier für mich die Frage, ob wir nun alles nach der 13849 oder vergleichbare Normen machen müssen.
> Prinzipiell muss man ja keine Normen einhalten.Ich kann auch Sicherheitsfunktionen 3- oder 4-kanalig aufbauen, diese Sicherheit kann ich auch mit keiner Norm nachweisen. Mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand kann man aber sagen, das etwas was 3-kanalig aufgebaut wird, höchstwahrscheinlich noch sicherer ist als ein 2-kanaliger Aufbau. Unsere Sicherheitsnormen hören halt bei 2-kanaligkeit auf. wenn ich jetzt ein Verfahren entwickle, das nach gesundem Menschenverstand sicher ist ( ich aber mit keiner Norm vernünftig nachweisen kann), dann ist das doch ähnlich.
> Ich will doch keine Norm umgehen, ich kann nur z.B. die 13849-2 hier nicht anwenden.


Hallo,
also wendet Ihr nun Normen an oder nicht oder nur dann wenn es euch passt?
Was steht den auf eurer Konformitätserklärung?
Wie soll denn die BA- Wahl in 3 oder 4 Kanalig aussehen? 3-4 Panels, 3-4 Computer die dann auf 3-4 Sichere Eingänge gehen, oder ist da ein einziger Computer (SPS) dazwischen.
Gesunder Menschenverstand, diesen Begriff höre ich immer dann wenn es dem Gegenüber nicht passt was so gefordert wird.  Leider stellt sich dann auch sehr schnell heraus das der Menschenverstand genauso oft schwankt wie die Menschen die diesen Anwenden. Aber Ihr weist den Stand der Technik mit einer FMEA nach und beweist so dass diese von euch erstellte Sicherheitsfunktion gleichwertig ist. Und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das Ihr keine Normen anwendet, dann habt Ihr eine sehr interessante Dokumentation und sehr viel Arbeit vor euch, ob das aber der richtig weg im Sondermaschinenbau ist?
Wie gut eine Sicherheitsfunktion BA-Wahl sein muss ist sehr abhängig von dem Sicherheitsniveau der weiteren Maßnahmen. Und da war doch was in einem andern Beitrag von Dir das es da auch schwierig ist, oder?
Aus Erfahrung und in letzter Zeit vermehrten Kontakten zu Marktüberwachung kann ich Dich nur warnen. Es gibt im Süden von Deutschland eine Behörde die zu Maschinenbau Firmen fährt und genau Dein Thema abfragen. Wie ist die Risikobeurteilung zu den Sonderbetriebsarten und wie sind diese ausgeführt, dazu wollen die die Bewertungen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 oder DIN EN 62061 sehen. Weiterhin habe ich mehrere Firmen die Maschinen nachrüsten müssen auch wegen Mangelhaft ausgeführten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Sicherheitsfunktionen. Ich habe zurzeit extrem viele Anfragen von Verwendern von Maschinen die in einem bestimmten Zeitraum mehrere Meldepflichtige Unfälle hatten, da kommt dann die Gewerbeaufsicht und verlangt die GBU nur die ist sehr oft nicht vorhanden und dann geht es los.
Es gibt auch Europäische Länder die Maschinen aus diesem Grund in erheblichen Maß stillgesetzt haben und der Hersteller musste nachbessern. Einige davon gibt es nicht mehr.
Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum ein Schlüsselschalter so ein Problem sein soll.


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo Safety, ich versuche in der Reihenfolge deines Beitrages zu antworten.

wenn möglich, wenden wir Normen an.
Diese stehen dann auch auf unserer Konformitätserklärung.
das 3-oder4-kanalige System war ein Beispiel, wo ich die 13849 nicht anwenden kann. diese 3-oder4-kanaligkeit war nicht auf den BAWS bezogen.
also wie gesagt wir wenden Normen an, aber es gibt Momente, da kann man keine direkt anwenden. Du, mit deiner Erfahrung müsstest doch solche Momente erlebt haben, oder?Da wendet man dann Normen so gut es geht an.
Grundsätzlich sind bei uns Sicherheitsmaßnahmen oft schwierig umzusetzen, aber am Schluss haben wir immer eine Maschine, die sicher ist. Wir verkaufen auf keinen Fall unsichere Maschinen. 
Zu deinem letzten Absatz:
Welche Behörde ist das?
Das du mehrere Firmen hast, die Maschinen nachrüsten müssen ist für dich ja gut, dann hast du Arbeit.  Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist auch Betreibersache, wenn der die nicht macht, ist es sein Problem.Wenn in anderen Ländern Maschinen stillgesetzt werden,ok dann ist das so.Aber was hat das mit mir oder meinem Beitrag zu tun?

Ein Schlüsselschalter ist grundsätzlich kein Problem, aber wenn ich ein Verfahren über Software habe, dann kann man sich diesen halt sparen. Da dies ein Forum ist, wollte ich halt eure Meinungen hören und darüber diskutieren. Ich vertrete halt den Standpunkt, das man es über Software machen kann und du z.B. den Anderen. Aber ich hab immer noch kein Schriftstück oder vergleichbares gesehen, das eine BA-Wahl über Software grundsätzlich verbietet. Das Argument, das dann die Normen nicht direkt angewendet werden können, stimmt, ja. aber niemand ist verpflichtet Normen anzuwenden.Natürlich schaffen die eine Art "Stand der Technik", aber man die Sicherheit auch auf anderen Weg erreichen.
http://www.din.de/de/ueber-normen-und-standards/normen-und-recht/rechtsverbindlichkeit-durch-normen


----------



## Safety (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Also dann wenn die Normen komplett und ohne Angabe von Ausnahmen aufgeführt sind müssen diese auch komplett erfüllt sein. Aber das ist dir ja alles bekannt.
Zu Deiner Ausführung zur 3-4 Kanaligkeit, was hat das dann mit dem BA-Wahl zu tun und dann schreibe doch bitte was Du meinst. Also ihr habt eine BA-Wahl mit einem Computer (SPS) und den Stand der Technik wurde von euch (Dir) erkannt.  Warum schreibst Du jetzt dass es keine Fundstelle gibt, da steht auch wann eine Dateneingabe ausreichend ist, dass hast Du ja auch zitiert. Das entscheidende Wort hast Du gebracht „sparen“.
Natürlich kann man einen entsprechende Nachweis abweichend von Normen führen, habe ich auch schon öfter machen müssen. Aber das macht man dann wenn es nicht anders geht weil……
Wer streitet ab das dies ein Diskussionsforum ist? Nur weil Du nicht die erwarteten Antworten bekommst? Eine Diskussion muss erstmal Ergebnis offen sein sonst macht das keinen Sinn, ich habe Dir meine Erfahrungen und den Stand der Technik aufgezeigt.
Weiterhin, was hat das jetzt mit meiner Person zu tun und das es Aufträge für mich sind. Bitte vermeide Persönlich zu werden!
Die Behörden sind Regierungsbehörden in den entsprechenden Bundesländern.
Beispiele wurden von mir aufgeführt um mögliche Konsequenzen aufzuführen.
Keiner behauptet dass Ihr unsichere Maschine in Verkehr bringt, kann auch keiner hier, weil niemand die Fa. kennt, du schreibst anonym. Wie kommst Du darauf?
Danke für den Link da steht ja was ich schon geschrieben habe.
Ich denke auch es macht wenig Sinn weiterhin eine Diskussion mit Dir zuführen aber das ist meine Persönliche Meinung.


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

da stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wer persönlich wird. 
naja gut, ich bin ganz weit davon entfernt hier einen Streit anzufangen, also wenn du das so aufgefasst hast, dann tut es mir leid. 
ich wollte mit den Aufträgen etc. nur darauf hinweisen, dass, wenn andere Firmen Fehler machen und du dadurch Aufträge bekommst, ist das ja gut für dich. aber wenn andere Fehler machen hat das nicht das geringste mit mir zu tun. Was hat denn meine Frage "kann ich Betriebsartenauswahl über Software machen", damit zu tun, dass andere Fehler machen und nachrüsten müssen? Das würde nur Sinn machen, wenn du sagst, dass BA-Auswahl über Software definitiv nicht erlaubt ist( weil es ein Fehler wäre), diese Aussage machst du aber nicht oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Nochmal die 3-4kanaligkeit, war darauf bezogen, dass man da die 13849 nicht anwenden kann. Mehr sag ich nicht. Nichts mit Betriebsartenauswahl. Das sollte nur darstellen, das Normen nicht immer anwendbar sind


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

also wenn es für dich in Ordnung ist, lassen wir das persönliche( wenn es von dir so aufgefasst wurde). war wirklich keine Absicht.
was meinst du mit _"Warum schreibst Du jetzt dass es keine Fundstelle gibt, da steht auch wann eine Dateneingabe ausreichend ist, dass hast Du ja auch zitiert."_


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2016)

Ich versuchs mal:

Betriebsartenwahlschalter im HMI ---> Es darf bei einem möglichen Funktionsausfall des HMI, oder Bus, oder Software, oder Schraubenzieher in der Strippe, keine Gefährdung auftreten.

Bei Auto-Handbetrieb Umschaltung im HMI ist idR. die Sicherheit extern (oder mit Safety-SPS intern) abgesichert. Türen zu, Schutz Ok,
Bei Umschaltung in "Rüstbetrieb" kann evtl eine Sicherheitstüre offen sein, da ja gerüstet wird. 
Das darf nicht alleine von einer "nicht sicheren" HMI Variante ausgelöst werden. Auch nicht mit einem 20-stelligen Passwort.


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

im Beitrag #7 hab ich versucht den Ablauf zu beschreiben:
_Hinter der kommunikation zwischen Steuerung und Sicherheitssteuerung wäre natürlich ein bestimmter Ablauf vorgesehen. Bediener sagt über Steuerung "Rüsten", die Sicherheitssteuerung fragt den Bediener nochmal, ist "Rüsten" gewünscht und derjenige muss nochmal Bestätigen. Könntet ihr euch so einen Ablauf vorstellen? _
Also alleine von einer _"nicht sicheren"HMI Variante_ würde es nicht ausgelöst werden.Es findet eine Kommunikation zwischen Sicherheitssteuerung und normaler Steuerung statt und wenn da etwas schief läuft, dann geht die Anlage auch in den sicheren Zustand. Diese Kommunikation kann ich jetzt mit Sistema nicht bewerten, aber das wäre doch genauso als wenn Stromausfall wäre. wenn die Kommunikation nicht richtig funktioniert, kann ich nicht mehr vernünftig reagieren.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2016)

> ...aber das  wäre doch genauso als wenn Stromausfall wäre. wenn die Kommunikation  nicht richtig funktioniert, kann ich nicht mehr vernünftig reagieren.



Das gehört auch in die Analyse mit rein.

Im Theater darf dem Vor-Jodler da vorne auch nicht der 800Kg-Vorhang auf die Bretzel fallen, weil der Strom Urlaub macht. 

Also geignete mech. Systeme. USV, einfallende mech.Bremsen, Wirbelstrombremse...


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2016)

> Es findet eine Kommunikation zwischen Sicherheitssteuerung und normaler  Steuerung statt und wenn da etwas schief läuft, dann geht die Anlage  auch in den sicheren Zustand



Wie findet die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden statt?


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das gehört auch in die Analyse mit rein.
> Im Theater darf dem Vor-Jodler da vorne auch nicht der 800Kg-Vorhang auf die Bretzel fallen, weil der Strom Urlaub macht.
> Also geignete mech. Systeme. USV, einfallende mech.Bremsen, Wirbelstrombremse...


ja klar, der Stromausfall ist dann auch sicher. mir gehts ja um die Steuerung- Sicherheitssteuerungkommunikation


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2016)

Sollte die "_Steuerung- Sicherheitssteuerungkommunikation_" nicht den erforderlichen PL aufweisen, dann ist das auch nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Sollte die "_Steuerung- Sicherheitssteuerungkommunikation_" nicht den erforderlichen PL aufweisen, dann ist das auch nicht empfehlenswert.


kannst du mir da ein Beispiel nennen, indem die Kommunikation einen PL hat?


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Februar 2016)

Ich weiss ja nicht mit welcher Sicherheitssteuerung du arbeitest, bei dem System das wir verwenden muss man schon ganzschön tricksen um nur mit unsicheren Signalen irgendwas zu machen. Es ist immer zusätzlich noch ein sicheres Signal notwendig.

Irgendeine Form der Zugangskontrolle brauchst du doch, oder nicht? Damit, dass du den Rüst-Modus über das HMI anwählst hätte ich jetzt keine Probleme. Aber du musst ja auch gewährleisten, dass niemand wieder in die Automatik wechselt oder irgendwelche Bewegungen von Hand startet während jmd in der Anlage herumturnt. 
Und da wirds kritisch in meinen Augen, weil nicht-physische Dinge wie Passwörter beliebig oft vervielfälltigt werden können. Einen Schlüssel oder Transponder kann ich mit in die Anlage nehmen und dann halbwegs sicher sein, dass niemand in der Lage ist die Betriebsart zu wechseln.


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht mit welcher Sicherheitssteuerung du arbeitest, bei dem System das wir verwenden muss man schon ganzschön tricksen um nur mit unsicheren Signalen irgendwas zu machen. Es ist immer zusätzlich noch ein sicheres Signal notwendig.
> 
> Irgendeine Form der Zugangskontrolle brauchst du doch, oder nicht? Damit, dass du den Rüst-Modus über das HMI anwählst hätte ich jetzt keine Probleme. Aber du musst ja auch gewährleisten, dass niemand wieder in die Automatik wechselt oder irgendwelche Bewegungen von Hand startet während jmd in der Anlage herumturnt.
> Und da wirds kritisch in meinen Augen, weil nicht-physische Dinge wie Passwörter beliebig oft vervielfälltigt werden können. Einen Schlüssel oder Transponder kann ich mit in die Anlage nehmen und dann halbwegs sicher sein, dass niemand in der Lage ist die Betriebsart zu wechseln.


ich denke jetzt mischen wir verschiedene Themen
um in die "gefährliche Betriebsart" zu wechseln, muss ich bestätigen, dass keine Person im RAum ist und die Türen müssen zu sein. dann wird "gefährlicher Betrieb" gewählt, die Sicherheitssteuerung fragt:"willst du gefährlichen Betrieb"? und Bediener muss bestätigen


----------



## stevenn (19 Februar 2016)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Aber du musst ja auch gewährleisten, dass niemand wieder in die Automatik wechselt oder irgendwelche Bewegungen von Hand startet während jmd in der Anlage herumturnt.


dass funktioniert mit dem BAWS mit abgesperrten Schlüssel und bei mir mit Passwort. Schlüssel kann man stecken lassen/daneben hinlegen und Passwort kann ich weiter geben. beides gleich unsicher


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Februar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> kannst du mir da ein Beispiel nennen, indem die Kommunikation einen PL hat?


Das TwinSAFE Protokoll erfüllt SIL3 und bei ProfiSAFE wird es sicher nicht anders sein.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Februar 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> dass funktioniert mit dem BAWS mit abgesperrten Schlüssel und bei mir mit Passwort. Schlüssel kann man stecken lassen/daneben hinlegen und Passwort kann ich weiter geben. beides gleich unsicher



Ohne Schlüssel im Schloss kein Rüstbetrieb möglich. (+ Passwort,  + Zustimmung eines 80 jährigen nur in Begleitung seiner Eltern, )

Mit Schlüssel im Schloss kein Auto-Handbetrieb möglich.

Passwort ist ja "nur" da, daß nicht jedem der Rüstbetrieb erlaubt ist. (befähigte Person, geschultes Personal...)


----------



## stevenn (24 Februar 2016)

ich könnte jede Betriebsart mit Passwort sperren.


----------



## jora (24 Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe deine Gedankengänge, jedoch bleibt immer das Problem der Bewertbarkeit der tatsächlichen Sicherheit und die Aussage von Blockmove fande ich super, solange sich etwas in SISTEMA bewerten lässt ist es ok.

Zu diesem Thema hatte ich auf der SPS-Messe mit einem von Euchner unterhalten. Es ging um den Unterschied zwischen Sicherheit und Sicherheit. Für die Sicherheit im Sinne des "Datenschutzes", das nicht jeder ein Rezept ändern kann ist mit einem PW zu bewerkstelligen. Sicherheit für den Personenschutz muss nach meiner Interpretation der MRL (Anhang 1, 1.2.1 - Fehler in der Logik) eine fehlerfreie Logik beweisen UND diese muss ausreichend sicher sein, damit keine Gefährdung eintreten kann.

Ich bin mir sicher, das du dich mit solchen HMI´s besser auskennst wie ich und auch 1,2 Möglichkeiten kennst, so einen PW-Schutz einfach zu umgehen.
In meinem Alltag versuche ich generell Betriebswahlschalter zu vermeiden und andere Lösungen zu finden. Sollte er absolut notwendig sein, versuche ich den Kunden zu überzeugen, das er nicht auf die Idee kommen, einen Schlüsselschalter oder auf ein PW eines Panels zu verwenden. Für mich ist die einzige Möglichkeit einer sicheren Betriebswahl so ein Betriebswahlsystem von Euchner oder Pilz, wobei dies natürlich meine persönliche Meinung ist.

Solltest du jedoch auf der Variante Passwortsperre beharren, kannst du dies natürlich in Eigenverantwortung machen, wobei dir dann bewusst sein muss, das du hier im Zweifelsfall der Gegenseite (Staatsanwalt) wahrscheinlich eine Steilvorlage zuspielst. Dies könntest du durch eine FMEDA zwar evtl. abschwächen, aber trotzdem würde ich lieber Lotto spielen, wie hoffen diese Diskussion gewinnen zu können.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (24 Februar 2016)

jora schrieb:


> In meinem Alltag versuche ich generell Betriebswahlschalter zu vermeiden und andere Lösungen zu finden.


wie machst du das? 


jora schrieb:


> Dies könntest du durch eine FMEDA zwar evtl. abschwächen, aber trotzdem würde ich lieber Lotto spielen, wie hoffen diese Diskussion gewinnen zu können.


mir gehts doch nicht ums gewinnen.
ich will nur eure Meinungen hören.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Februar 2016)

@ jora
Elektronische Schlüsselsysteme sind nicht sicherer als herkömmliche Schlüsselschalter. Sie haben nur den Vorteil das man Schaltberechtigungen einfacher granulieren kann und die Schlüssel dadurch auch Machinen-übergreifend verwendbar sind.


Wichtig ist, dass die Auswahl der Betriebsart über die Sicherheitslogik läuft und sich die gewählte Betriebsart verriegeln lässt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man das rein über Software lösen könnte ohne diese Zertifizieren zu lassen.
Einen Button auf dem HMI mit einem Passwort zu sichern kriegt hier sicher jeder hin, nur was machst du mit der Information "Button Richtbetrieb gedrückt" dann? Das wäre ein unsicheres Signal, das man zwar in die Sicherheitssteuerung rein bekommt, aber so weit mir bekannt nirgends ohne zusätzliche "sichere" Signale verarbeiten kann.

Also meine Meinung:
Sicherlich zeigen einem die Vorschriften und Richtlinien gerne mal den Stinkefinger. Gerade bei Dingen die nirgends berücksichtigt werden. Wir raufen uns da auch regelmäßig die Haare.
Letzten Endes sitzt man aber immer am kürzeren Hebel und da ist es i.d.R. einfacher, den Weg des geringsten Widerstands zu gehen. 
Eine Betriebsartwahl rein über das HMI mit Passwort und PiPaPo ist sicher schick, aber wenn du selber schon einsehen musstest, das soetwas in den Richtlinien nirgends vorgesehen ist und damit der Nachweis der Sicherheit nach genau diesen Richtlinien nicht funktioniert, sollte man doch überlegen ob einen ein Schlüsselschalter oder ähnliches so weh tut.


----------

